# Your river walleye rods n' reels...



## doegirl

Well, cabin fever got the best of me so I went shopping  The good folks at Maumee Tackle set me up with a St.Croix Avid rod 6'6" M, fast action and a Shimano Stradic 2500FH. My back up rod is a Gander Mountain Guide series 6' Medium with a mitchell reel. What do you guys use for river walleyes?
Oh yeah, and what's up with the funky white bone-colored finish on the Stradic?


----------



## CountryKat

Sounds like thats an awesome setup. I take it you don't like the color of the reel as much as I do. Very unique. Good rod and reel though. You should have it for years to come.


----------



## misfit

i assume you're talking mainly tossing jigs,as you're from up north.as countrykat said,those are well suited for that work.personally,i like 6 1/2-7 foot rods for that purpose,but that's just me.the fast action is the way to go for that type fishing,and the reels are great.i fished nothing but shimano for years,and still do.but i now also have added 3 of the new mitchells(lost my old originals) to my arsenal,and they are great reels for the money.i've put 2 of them through the paces for 2 seasons now,and they work flawlessly.
i think you'll be very happy with both rigs


----------



## mojo

I have a Cabela's brand IM7 6'6'' medium action rod with a shimano sahara reel. Nothing too special and I've fished with much better rods/reels but I always come back to that one. I spool with 10# p-line fluroclear and use berkley extra tough 8# for leaders. Weights depend on the river conditions. I love my fast action medium light rod more but for river eye's it doesn't have enough backbone.


----------



## billybob7059

I go with a 6'6'' ML Berkly rod and a Quantum Energy reel spooled with 6 pound test. Its a great set up and makes fishing really fun. it mite sound to light but I landed a 10 pound walleye with it last spring on the maumee river. I did lose a few fish to but thats fishing


----------



## mojo

Well for my birthday I got a new St. Croix 6'6'' medium fast so I guess I'll have to change my setup. I used to use 6# line for leaders and 8 for the main line. Losing fish wasn't the problem, it was the snags and rocks that would tear up my line too fast. Slower places like the fort or orleans aren't a problem but at buttonwood it's snag city. Speaking of light line, I was ultralighting it for white bass last year on 4# and snagged a hefty female (with eggs still??) in the tail. It took me a long time but I got her in.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

For floaters from my boat 8ft.6in Cabelas tourney Steelhead rod.15# powerpro with 12# Berkley XT leaders.For small lead 6ft.2in. walleye series Bass Pro rod.


----------



## Fishin' Coach

Doegirl, I used to use that exact setup on the river. It will work great. This year I bought a 66 Cabelas Fish Eagle II Mitchell 300X Gold reel. Just getting tired of breakin' all my good gear down at the river. If I can stand the switch the loomis and st croixs will stay in the garage untill I can get out on the lake.


----------



## BigG

Wife bought me a Okuma Aveon for Christmas to go on my
6'6" medium fast premier St. Croix spinning rod and I had
purchased a 6'6" medium fast premier St. Croix baitcasting
rod which I went back and forth on which reel to put on it
and finally purchased a Shimano Chonarch 100B for and now
it's burning me up to get out and use it.  I shore fish or
wade and have made several winter attempts @ 72nd street
pier in Cleveland for Eye's but the shad are so thick the
outcome is always the same :S . I'll keep trying but the run
is coming.  

Gary


----------



## BUllseye1

Here's A Question. Since The Principle Of The Noodle Rod Is To Keep The Line Out Of The Water For Better Presentation; Why Wouldn't That Be A Good Choice For Jig Work On 'eyes?


----------



## ERIE REBEL

That is why I use the 8.6 ft. rod in the Maumee, Less line in the water equals a slower drift. I wouldn't advise using a rod like this when fishing in a line with 40 or 50 other guys all standing shoulder to shoulder. I use mine from my boat. :C


----------



## psychobubba

St.Croix Avid rod 6'6" M, fast action got a guide series 300 tournament reel same for the back up st croix avid rod 6'6"ml,fast action for when the water is slower


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Look above fellow angler I use a 8ft.6in. steelhead rod for my carolinas. I don't recomend using a long rod in a crowd though. You will have many [email protected]# of guys around you. As for a noodle rod I don't know. If you fish in a rapids area will the noodle have enough guts to do the job without you walking downstream to land the fish?


----------



## liquidsoap

well ok i got an 10 1/2 foot steelhead rod and a 7 1/2 st. croix premier
i am going to use my pflueger reel just because its a beast
what rod would be better, should i go with the noodle rod like you all said???
i have a 8ft ugly stick laying around somewhere also


----------



## TIGGER

Liquid, I agree with the guys about keeping the line out of the water. It makes a HUGE difference. I think the 10-1/2' is too long. The flex is different for the steelies with the squirmy fights they give. The tip would be to soft. I like your 7-1/2 or 8 footers. A good quick reaction hook set. On some days the walleyes will hit fast and will release it just as fast, its like they're saying get out of my way. Some days you could set your rod down and come back an hour later and they still have it in thier mouth. Those are the days when you make a cast and click the bail over and the fish is on already. I'm amazed every time this happens.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Hey Soap it's like I said the real long rods will tic a bunch of guys off if you are in a crowd. Stick with the 7 footer. End of this week is sounding good to warm the water and bring in some eyes. If it stays mild things should start happenig in maybe ten days


----------



## Redhunter1012

7' IM7 Berkely Bionix rod with a Mitchell 300X reel. 10-12# Trilene Monofilament.


----------



## fishon

i use a 8 1/2 med fast action rod.. st. croix avid series for thw river as well.... with a shimano stradic 2500 real.. for the past 3 years now

i started using berkly iron silk for my main line(due to frying of other line) and this is one tough line for that kind of fishig bu i use an 8lb florocarbon leadar... segar..... i use this rod for jigging off the boat as wll


----------



## Rod&Reel

6'6" medium fast action St. Croix Premier with Quantum Energy PTi Spinning Reel. I use this for everything. If I want to catfish or any other bigger fish. I just change to the spool with 12LB test. I use 6LB test normally.


----------

